# Site in Tuscany over Easter



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone got any suggestions for a nice site in Tuscany where we can hole up for Easter week please. 2 adults and a dog! We realise it will be VERY busy, noisy and family orientated wherever we go so we will take tolerance pills and smile sweetly when kept awake until dawn!

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Have a look at www.lesoline.it

Also, there is a large site called "Norcenni Girasole"

Try also www.camping.it

Russell


----------

